# Cleaning fans/heat sink



## Lykus (Nov 18, 2011)

My laptop (a HP dv7) has been getting progressively hotter over the past few months.

It will no reach the mid 70's in celsius just when im browsing the internet. During videos it will reach 80.

I have a cooling pad.

I bought compressed air but im not sure how I should go about cleaning it.

Can i just stick a toothpick in the fans to prevent them from moving and blow the air into the vents? That won't clean the heat sink and will only blow the dust farther into the laptop, but could that fix it?

I'm not really comfortable taking it all apart to thoroughly clean it, but I will if thats the only option.

Should i just go straight to taking it apart or should i try to blow through the vents first, then take it apart if that doesn't work?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not related to Overclocking see > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/cleaning-fans-heat-sink-634855.html


----------

